# Who still kills wild Utah pheasants?



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

It seems like anymore the only pheasants I hear of people killing are the planters. Are any of you guys still getting into honest to goodness wild pheasants in the beehive state? I killed my one and only wild rooster in Utah back in 2009 and I don't believe I've seen a wild pheasant in Utah since.


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

How can you tell the difference between a wild and a planter rooster by sight?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I have seen a number of wild ones this year but haven't taken a shot at them. They are not in the numbers that they should be but they are out there.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Idratherbehunting said:


> How can you tell the difference between a wild and a planter rooster by sight?


They don't plant pheasants over every square inch of the state. If you are hunting pheasants in an area that isn't planted with them and you actually see one, it is safe to assume that it wasn't a planter.


----------



## captain (Nov 18, 2007)

Lots of wild pheasants in the state, but most of them are on private ground. We saw 16 wild roosters on opening day this year and shot 6 of them.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

colorcountrygunner said:


> It seems like anymore the only pheasants I hear of people killing are the planters. Are any of you guys still getting into honest to goodness wild pheasants in the beehive state? I killed my one and only wild rooster in Utah back in 2009 and I don't believe I've seen a wild pheasant in Utah since.


Looks like you got the last one. :-D


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

colorcountrygunner said:


> They don't plant pheasants over every square inch of the state. If you are hunting pheasants in an area that isn't planted with them and you actually see one, it is safe to assume that it wasn't a planter.


Based on this, I've seen quiet a few wild pheasant, but the one I shot this year I'm pretty sure was a planter.


----------



## hemionus (Aug 23, 2009)

I don't hunt WMA's (or next to them) anymore because of the planters. Just not sporting or exciting to go out and shoot a pen raised bird. Not much different than shooting a chicken. It makes me laugh to see grown men lined up on opening morning to shoot these things. Great opportunity for youth but to hear men brag about getting a limit and brag about their dogs finding plenty of birds makes me wonder.


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

hemionus said:


> I don't hunt WMA's (or next to them) anymore because of the planters. Just not sporting or exciting to go out and shoot a pen raised bird. *Not much different than shooting a chicken*. It makes me laugh to see grown men lined up on opening morning to shoot these things. Great opportunity for youth but to hear men brag about getting a limit and brag about their dogs finding plenty of birds makes me wonder.


You're chickens must be a lot wilder than mine! Mine run up to me when I walk out the back door. If pheasant start doing that to me as soon as I get out of the truck, maybe then I'll stop shooting them. :grin:


----------



## imhunter (Sep 5, 2011)

This was the best year for wild birds in while. Or group got 10 wild birds opening morning. My new GSP got on a lot birds his first year. Looking forward to many years of great hunting with him.


----------



## Dodge360 (Nov 2, 2014)

Willing to give up wild phesant locations in exchange for great quail/chukar spots...


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Dodge360 said:


> Willing to give up wild phesant locations in exchange for great quail/chukar spots...


Dodge, I can't tell if you are joking or a **** fool. That's like a guy letting you borrow an old beater pickup for awhile for a night with his wife. Just really not a good trade at all!


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

hemionus said:


> I don't hunt WMA's (or next to them) anymore because of the planters. Just not sporting or exciting to go out and shoot a pen raised bird. Not much different than shooting a chicken. It makes me laugh to see grown men lined up on opening morning to shoot these things. Great opportunity for youth but to hear men brag about getting a limit and brag about their dogs finding plenty of birds makes me wonder.


I hear you, hemionus. I hear guys say, "why would I spend all that money traveling to South Dakota to hunt pheasants when I can just go to a game farm and kill x number of birds for x number of dollars and come out way cheaper?" I'm like, really? You honestly think it is the same hunt? Some day I hope to have the money to experience a South Dakota pheasant hunt an will gladly cough up whatever extra money it takes over a barnyard shoot on some glorified chickens!


----------



## Dodge360 (Nov 2, 2014)

colorcountrygunner said:


> Dodge360 said:
> 
> 
> > Willing to give up wild phesant locations in exchange for great quail/chukar spots...
> ...


Im only partially joking... the spots are up north and I never get around to hunting them anymore and im really struggling to find good hunting spots down south


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

We shot 4 on the opener and 2 the rest of the season. But now that the door was opened I will start another thread


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Yes, I have one spot that almost always produces birds, and a few others that offer a decent chance, all on public land. It has taken a lot of walking (and a good dog) to find them, but where good habitat exists, the pheasant exists also.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

I shot 2 wild roosters and 2 released roosters this year in 3 trips. There are still places with wild roosters that are public, but they were gone off public (all on private) after the first day of the hunt. After the hunt was over, I've seen about 5 wild roosters that I could of easily shot, but that is how it goes.

On a side note, I shot a released bird about 2 weeks after the opener, it was starving to death and had nearly no breast meat left. I tried to eat it, but there was nothing to eat. I wish there was a way to slowly introduce these birds to the wild and teach them how to eat in hopes a few of them would make it past the hunt, but I'm sure 99% of released birds are dead by now. 

I like the idea of releasing birds combined with wild birds. It is more crowded, but perfect for youth hunters and new hunters, however, I will admit, it made me nervous to be out with all of the first timers.


----------



## duck slayer13 (Dec 10, 2014)

How do you tell wild roosters from released roosters.


----------



## Dodge360 (Nov 2, 2014)

duck slayer13 said:


> How do you tell wild roosters from released roosters.


Long tail feathers,how large birds, location where I found the bird and the 'native-ness' of the bird is how I judge if they are released or wild


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

I have a brother who is a bit older- hunts one of the Idaho. WMA's, I have seen the birds- couldn't tell by looking at the them - not a feather bruised or out of place. Utahs planted birds are a bit different


----------



## honkerhound (Dec 31, 2012)

There are lots of wild birds around, we usually shoot around 10 a yr all on public ground. The pen raised birds also usually have a larger nasal holes due to having pins through them from wearing blinders. This keeps them from pecking each other.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Packfish, does Idaho still trap and replant wild birds? I know they were doing studies and found that they could get nearly 50% survival in trapping wild birds and replanting them in huntable areas.


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

We shoot plenty of wild birds in Utah. The problem isn't lack of birds its lack of huntable habitat that can hold and sustain pheasants. There are a few areas of public land remaining that fit the bill but not many. Most of the habitat we have left is private property. These areas have lots of birds on years that the wintering and spring nesting conditions are acceptable. Unfortunately we lose more and more of that land every year. We'll have none left before we realize it. Our farming communities are all selling out to developers who destroy every acre of land they get their hands on in the name of another buck.


----------



## clean pass through (Nov 26, 2007)

I was able to kill 8 wild birds this year. The birds were flushing wild the whole hunt and hard to shoot because they would flush 100 yds or more in front. I saw well over 100 birds (none planted). I didn't hunt any areas where they were putting birds out. Most of the hunting was done on public land......but some on private as well.


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

We have decent wild pheasant hunts every year here on private land. That being said it gets a little worse every year do to habitat loss. Not the housing development kind but the kind where more habitat meets the plow.


----------

